# Seisan Kata



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 26, 2012)

Same deal, this was taken today at the dojo where I am a student.  This is my performance of Seisan kata.  Again, this is not to teach or instruct anyone; it's full of errors, I'm sure.  I made this video so that I could see my own mistakes more clearly and to gain feedback from anyone who wishes to offer constructive criticism.  Thanks!






[video=youtube_share;g5MrKagoomc]http://youtu.be/g5MrKagoomc[/video]


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 26, 2012)

I've performed Wado's Seishan, as well as Shotokan's Hangetsu, both of which are somewhat similar, so I may be able to give a bit of advice here.  

It almost seems as if you are going at one speed throughout the entire kata.  If you were to make a more definitive contrast between the slow and fast parts, especially by making the slower parts slower, then it would make the faster parts look faster, and improve the performance aspect of this kata.  

Your movements look pretty good, especially that you manage to keep your hip level fairly constant throughout the kata.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 26, 2012)

Balance was good, Bill as well as power. It seems you were rushing a bit by not defining your cat stances more and the cross over hook stance as well. In the beginning your breaths in were high because I saw your shoulders move up. You ended up very close to where you started. You can be your best critic, but all in all, very good.

I always felt you were a good karate -ka, Bill, with great spirit and a heart for karate. It has been awesome watching you grow over the years, thanks for sharing. Wes  :asian:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 26, 2012)

seasoned said:


> Balance was good, Bill as well as power. It seems you were rushing a bit by not defining your cat stances more and the cross over hook stance as well. In the beginning your breaths in were high because I saw your shoulders move up. You ended up very close to where you started. You can be your best critic, but all in all, very good.
> 
> I always felt you were a good karate -ka, Bill, with great spirit and a heart for karate. It has been awesome watching you grow over the years, thanks for sharing. Wes  :asian:



Thank you so much, that is very kind of you.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 27, 2012)

As I posted in the your thread on Naihanchi, Wansu, and Chinto.. . Thank you for sharing!  It's great to see how others practice their forms.  Again, as I don't know the technical differences in how Isshinryu performs this kata, I cannot offer much constructive criticism.


----------

